# Frog the size of a pea.



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Interesting story:

Scientists discover pea-sized frogs in Borneo - thestar.com


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

They would be a total PITA to keep fed in captivity. Let's keep this species where it belongs, in nature !

Stuart


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Cute frog


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

way cool. thanks for the link.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> They would be a total PITA to keep fed in captivity. Let's keep this species where it belongs, in nature !
> 
> Stuart


+1
So true!


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Whoa so small. Do they only stay that big?


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

probably will start seeing these bred in captivity for hobbyists in no time...


----------

